

BT Internet filter gives parents option to block 'gay lifestyle' content - yapcguy
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/bt-internet-filter-gives-parents-option-to-block-gay-and-lesbian-lifestyle-content-9018515.html

======
yapcguy
_> BT’s Internet filter provides parents with the option of blocking access to
‘gay and lesbian lifestyle’ content, as well as information on abortion, STIs
and contraception. ... BT’s filter has 17 blocking categories which cover
topics including drugs, gambling, games, social networking, self harm and
fashion._

All hail the great protector David Cameron for keeping Brits safe.

~~~
moocowduckquack
To be fair, fashion does have a lot to answer for.

